# RV's on California Route 1



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Some of you may know that we're out in California visiting our son in Altadena after a cruise from the Uk to San Francisco. We've had a great time and after three days in SF we've spent a few days travelling down Highway 1 south. We've got a car & have stopped in hotels, but we've seen loads of RV's along the way, not all biggies, some small VW campers with surf dudes (!), some European sized ones (but wider!) and there's a number of campgrounds down the coast - especially on the spectacular big sur bit between Carmel & San Simeon. Some by the riverbank were closed yesterday, but maybe that was becuase of the amount of rain they'd had in the last week - the river was certainly rolling!!

We would certainly like to tour in an RV, and I would recommend to anybody this bit of California - the urban stuff I can do without, but get away from that stuff and it's great!!

A couple of pics attached....


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Looks good........can you get a winnebago on a plane.....? :fadein: 
just dont fancy driving over.


----------



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RVs in California*

We did the same as you in 2008.

Despite some initial scepticism before we went one of the highlights was definitely Hearst Castle. We only had a 2 hour taster tour but would love to go back to see more - its stunning, particularly on a sunny day.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We were booked to do Hearst Castle, but I've had a problem with Sciatica in my right leg, and Viv's not too good on walking any distance, so we called it off. The view from the coast road looks like something out of the disneyland magic kingdom!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

When I was at Hearst Castle the guide informed us that Hearst owned another castle - St Donats near Llantwit Major a few miles from Cardiff.

I did the drive from San Francisco down to Santiago in an open top car along Highway 1 staying in hotels along the way. Yes there were many RVs but hotels are so cheap that would be my preferred option.


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

We were lucky to have traveled down the same rout laste July on our way across america to new york.

I don't know how far you intend to go but we stayed at a lovely hotel called Fess Parker's Wine Country Inn which is in Los Olivos not cheep but the food was out of this world, wine not bad either.

Also noticed loads of hire Rvs almost in convoy along route 1


----------

